# UKC Hunt Chesning Last SAturday



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

squirrel hunt Ed Rogers won Justin woodworth took 3 with 100 points. Lloyd Frisby placed buddy in his first hunt with plus points. They also caught a big one on the ground. Drifter ended with 200 circle points at least I didn't put him in the hole this time. Clock got me twice I think buckeye (Justin's dog) sight treed first squirrel and drifter could not smell it he didn't bark till after the two minutes. At the end Justin looked a buckeye and told him to get hooked up there was only one minute left. He moved 3 feet and treed looked up and he had a squirrel. Drifter was working a track 40 yards away and would not quit it. One minute after hunt was done he treed with his squirrel. That is the way it goes Justin and I worked hard we walked 3-4 miles and the doge went 8.3 miles and never treed a squirrel till the last 30 of the hunt and a minute after. Dan


----------

